# Bandwürmer bei Flußbarschen



## uwe1970 (5. Juni 2003)

Ich habe letzte Woche ein paar Flußbarsche gefangen. Beim Ausnehmen stellte ich fest, daß fast alle weiße Würmer im Darm hatten. Ich nehem an, daß es Bandwürmer sind. Sollten die Fische noch verzehrt werden ? Welche Gefahr besteht für den Menschen ? Gibt es Mittel gegen Bandwürmer bei Fischen ?


----------



## el.perca (5. Juni 2003)

Hi Uwe,
beschreib doch mal die Würmer etwas näher (Größe, gekringelt,...), damit wir uns was darunter vorstellen können.
Ich hatte vor ca. zwei Jahren (auch diese Jahreszeit) den Fall, dass mehrere Barsche weiße Würmer im Magen-Darm-Bereich aufwiesen. Diese waren ca. 1 cm lang, gerade (nicht gekringelt) und schienen leblos.
Ich weiss heute noch nicht, ob dies nun Parasiten waren oder ob die Barsche die Dinger gefressen haben.
Habe es danach auch nie wieder festgestellt.


----------



## uwe1970 (5. Juni 2003)

*Beschreibung der Würmer*

Hi,

also die Würmer haben eine Länge von 20-40 mm und sind  ungefähr 1 - 1,5 mm breit und scheinen einen rechteckigen Querschnitt zu haben.  Die Farbe ist hellbeige, gekringelt sind sie nicht, nur leicht gekrümmt.  Sie bewegen sich ganz langsam. Ausserdem hatte die Leber der meisten befallenen Fische etwa 2mm große, helle Flecken.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## bolli (5. Juni 2003)

ich tippe mal auf bandwürmer. sind, bis auf eine art, für den menschen harmlos. bei der einen art, dem fischbandwurm, ist es wichtig das fleisch gut durchzugaren. so wird er abgetötet.


----------



## uwe1970 (6. Juni 2003)

*Woran erkennt man den Fischbandwurm ?*

Woran erkannt man ob es der gefährliche Fischbandwurm ist ?:a


----------



## Bergi (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo!
Leider kann ich dir da nicht helfen!

ABER:
Als ich damals meine Angelprüfung machte, hat unser Vorbereiter gesagt,das man alle Fische die krank sind oder einen Parasitenbefall haben essen kann ohne Probleme.Ob man es ist,ist natürlich einen GEwissensfrage,bzw eine Sache des eigenen Ekel/Schamgefühls.Solange die fische richtig durch sind.

Es gibt meines Wissens eien Karnkheit,die für den Menschen auch gefährlich ist,und die kann man leider nicht am Fisch sehn...


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Juni 2003)

@bolli


> bis auf eine art, für den menschen harmlos. bei der einen art, dem fischbandwurm,


Absolut Richtig.#6
In der Regel sind alle Fischkrankheiten,bis auf besagten Fischbandwurm, nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar.

Ob man die Fische noch Essen möchte ist dann eine Sache des persönlichen Ekels:v:v:v
Richtig durchgebraten, sicher möglich.
@Uwe
Ich denke auch das es ein Bandwurm ist.
Eben genau dieser eine:c:c:c
Der Hechtbandwurm(Triaenophorus crassus).
Zwischenwirt diese Wurmes ist u.a. der Barsch, in dessen Leber er sich einkapselt.











  So müßte die Leber ausgesehen haben.
Gruß Garfield


----------



## uwe1970 (11. Juni 2003)

*Was gibt es für Mittel gegen Bandwürmer ?*

Hallo Garfield0815, #h 

danke für die Fotos und Informationen. 

Genauso sah die Leber der meisten Barsche aus. :c

Ich habe leider noch keinen Hecht gefangen. Mich würde interessieren, ob es die Hechte auch erwischt hat. Viele Barsche hatten kleine Rotaugen in Ihrem Magen. Ich werde nächste Woche welche fangen und die auch mal untersuchen. :g 

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten den Bandwurm zu bekämpfen ?
Alle Barsche rausfangen ? Medikamente ? ;+ 

Gruß Uwe #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Man kann soetwas mit Medikamenten behandeln.
Die werden aufgelöst ins Gewässer eingebracht.
Das klappt aber nur bei Gewässern unter 1000m².

Ich kann dir aber die Adresse vom Fischgesundheitsdienst der Landesanstalt für Ökologie, Bodenordnung und Forsten in Albaum/NRW geben wo du genaueres erfahren kannst.

Man kann die Fische zur Untersuchung auch dorthin bringen oder schicken. 
Am besten lebend, wenn nicht möglich frisch getötet und tiefgefroren.
Auf jedenfall würde ich vorher anrufen.
Das Ganze ist übrigens kostenlos.

Dort kann man auch einen Beratungstermin vor Ort vereinbaren(NRW).

Wenn du nicht in NRW wohnen solltest, kann man dir dort aber sicher sagen an wen du dich bei euch wenden kannst.

Adresse und Telenr. bei Interesse per pm

Gruß Garfield#h #h #h


----------



## uwe1970 (16. Juli 2003)

*Weitere Fragen zum Hechtbandwurm*

Ich habe mich nochmal im Internet zum Thema Hechtbandwurm umgesehen.   :b 

Dabei habe ich eine Quelle gefunden, die besagt, daß dieser Bandwurm für den Menschen völlig ungefährlich ist, da er bei etwa 37°C nicht überlebensfähig ist. 

Was stimmt denn nun, ich habe bei der Fischerprüfung das Gegenteil gelernt ?

Der Lebenszyklus des Hechtbandwurms:

1. Der mit dem Wurm befallene Hecht scheidet über den Kot Bandwurmeier aus.

2. Aus den Eiern entwickeln sich im Wasser 5/100 mm große Larven.

3. Die Larven werden von Hüpferlingen gefressen und entwickeln sich in deren Leibeshöhle zu 0,5 mm großen Larven.

4. Die Hüpferlinge werden von Barschen gefressen und die Larve lagert sich als Cyste in die Barschleber ein.

5. Der Hecht frisst die Barsche und in dessen Darm entwickelt sich ein Bandwurm.



Dabei bleiben noch ein paar Fragen offen: ;+ 

- Renken sollen angeblich auch vom Hechtbandwurm befallen werden und die Larven sollen ins Fleisch gehen.
  Kann beim Barsch auch das Fleisch befallen werden oder nur die Leber ?
  Kann bei Renken auch die Leber befallen werden ?

- Über welchen Weg gelangen die Larven vom Darm in die Leber der Barsche oder ins Fleisch der Renken?

- Wenn ein Barsch selber Bandwürmer im Darm hat, ist er doch auch Endwirt ?

- Welche Fischarten können noch vom Hechtbandwurm bzw. Larven befallen werden ?


Gruß Uwe #h


----------



## Xeno (1. Dezember 2003)

*Hechtbandwürmer..*

Vielleicht kann ich in Sachen Hechtbandwurm etwas behilflich sein, da ich beruflich ein bissl damit zu tun habe.

- Der Hechtbandwurm ist für den Menschen ungefährlich, da sich die Larven der 2. Zwischenwirte, z.B. in Renken, allerdings in der Rumpfmuskulatur festsetzen sind derart befallene Fische schon aus Gründen des guten Geschmacks nicht zum Verzehr bzw zum Verkauf geeignet. Die Geschichte mit der Körpertemp stimmt, diese Bandwürmer können ihre Entwicklung in Warmblütern nicht vollziehen.
- Hechtbandwurm ist nicht gleich Hechtbandwurm. Während Triaenophorus crassus (in Renken) sich in der Rumpfmuskulatur des 2. Zwischenwirtes festsetzt, sucht T. nodulosus die Leber von Barschen auf. Es handelt sich hier um 2 verschiedene Arten. Beide sind für den Menschen nicht gefährlich. 
-  Die in Renken leicht zu findenen Würmer ( Fisch einfach filetieren, helle, weißliche Stellen, und Punkte im Fleisch , bei frisch gefangenen Fischen bewegen sich die Würmer oft noch) stellen nicht die eigentlichen Bandwürmer dar sondern die Larven der 2. Zwischenwirte, sg. Plerocercoide. Renken, Barsche ect sind daher nie Endwirte des Hechtbw, auch wenn diese Larven dem eigentlichen Bandwurm sehr ähnlich sehen.  
- Eine sinnvolle Kontrolle von Triaenophorus könnte z.B. über die Kontrolle der Hechtpopulation laufen, da nur Hechte (Endwirte) Bandwurmeier ausscheiden. 
- Ein im Gegensatz zum Hechtbandwurm auch für den Menschen gefährlicher Fischbandwurm wäre Diphyllobothrium latum, der Fischbandwurm schlechthin. Sollte man einen derart infizierten Fisch unzureichend gegart verzehren, darf man sich auf einen sehr unangenehmen Untermieter einrichten..
In diesem Sinne, Mahlzeit ;-)


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Xeno - und herzlich willkommen an Board! :m
Das nenne ich einen gelungenen Einstand - wow! 
Ich weiss schon, weshalb ich "verwurmte" Fische lieber entsorge, bevor ich mir da etwas wechhole... Mein großer Barsch (42 cm9)aus der Weser flog im hohen Bogen in die Tonne, oder besser: er lief von alleine dorthin... Der komplette Rücken sah fast so aus, wie die obige Leber... :v
Ich hab :c können!!!


----------



## Xeno (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo 

Vielen Dank für den herzlichen Empfang. 

Vielleicht wäre noch anzumerken, das der echte Fischbandwurm Diphyllobothrium l. glücklicher Weise ein eher seltener Gast sein dürfte. 
Zumindest in Österreich sind in den letzten Jahren meines Wissens 2 Fälle bekannt geworden, die beide mit Donaufisch in Zusammenhang stehen dürften. Einer davon bezog sich auf einen infizierten Hund.  Für Deutschland habe ich leider keine brauchbaren Infos darüber.  
Die "gängigen" Bandwurmarten z.B. bei Renken , Barschen ect.(Proteocephalus sp. z.B.)  sind allerdings nicht übertragbar.


----------



## tagtraum (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bandwürmer bei Flußbarschen*

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob der Fischbandwurm auch äußerlich dem Fisch anzusehen ist. Also zum Beispiel, dass der Augendrehreflex fehlt oder ähnliches. Weiß jemand wie schlimm sich eine Übertragung auf den Menschen auswirkt und in wie weit der Wurm beim Menschen behandelbar ist? Wenn man mal einen, auf den Menschen übertragbaren, Fischbandwurm nicht erkennen sollte, ist die Gefahr der Ansteckung noch gegeben wenn man den Fisch so die üblichen 20min in der Pfanne langsam hochbrät?

Stefan


----------



## Xeno (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bandwürmer bei Flußbarschen*

Grüß Euch 


Es gibt eine Reihe von Parasiten (auch Fischparasiten) die ihren Wirt auf unterschiedliche Weise zu beeinflussen im Stande sind (Ligula z.B.)
Vom Fischbandwurm selbst ist mir eigentlich nichts derartiges bekannt. Die Larve des Wurmes (Plerocercoid) setzt sich vorwiegend in der Muskulatur des Fisches fest und wartet darauf samt Fisch von einem Säugetier gefressen zu werden. Meist steht aber nach dem ersten Zwischenwirt, der die Wurmlarve von einem Kleinkrebs übernimmt noch ein zweiter (oder auch noch dritter) Zwischenwirt in Form größerer Fische, bevor ein Säugetier die Larve von einem Fischwirt übernimmt. 
Die Infektion mit dem Fischbandwurm verläuft in den meisten Fällen wohl eher glimpflich, Probleme mit der Verdauung, Übelkeit, allergische Reaktionen gegen Bandwurmproteine können auftreten. Bekannt ist, das bei längerem Befall akuter Vitamin B12 Mangel eintreten kann (perniziöse Anämie) und es dadurch zu Kobaltmangel kommt. Dadurch ergeben sich Folgesymptome.
Nachweisen läßt sich der Befall einfach durch eine Stuhluntersuchung und den Nachweis von Eiabgang im Stuhl. Die Infektion is gut behandelbar.
Vollständiges Garen der Mahlzeit ist der beste Schutz vor einer Infektion. Einfrieren von rohem Fisch bei Temperaturen rund im den Gefrierpunkt ist allerdings unsicher und tötet die Larven zumeist nicht ab. 


Gruß, Xeno


----------



## BaSaAngler (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bandwürmer bei Flußbarschen*

Moin Moin,
also ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe heute auch nen Blei Gefangen, ca. 300 g schwer und in ihm war auch ein weißer wurm drine, weiß nicht was das darstellen soll. ist es der obern genannte wurm oder was anderes??
ist weiß bis leicht bege, 10-12 cm lang und ca. 0,5 sm breit
hoffe auf hilfe 
danke!


----------



## BaSaAngler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Bandwürmer bei Flußbarschen*

moin moin
also ich habe gester nen blei gefangen
so um 400 gramm
in ihm war ein gelblicher wurm drin
10-12 cm lang und 0,5 cm breit
handelt es sich um diesen hechtbandwurm??


----------

